# Gaming in Portland, OR?



## Tewligan

Just wondering if anyone's looking to fill an empty spot at their game table in Portland. Pretty much any game would be keen* - I DO have a soft spot in my heart for 1e AD&D, but I'm certainly not picky. I enjoy campaigns that have a lot of roleplaying, but I also quite enjoy beating the bejesus out of monsters and snatching their trinkets. I'm in my mid-30's, shower regularly, and am occasionally thought of as a quite lovely fellow. I'm neither crazy nor creepy, and I do prefer to game with other non-crazies/non-creepies** when possible. Oh, and the closer the game is to central Portland, the better - ever since I sold my car and moved here earlier this year, I've been a dependant on the good folks of Tri-Met to get me from point A to point B. So, yeah - any groups around here interested in auditioning a possible new player?

* - Okay, maybe not ANY game, but most. Games with Star Trek and/or (especially "and") furries doing sex-type things probably aren't my cup of tea. I WOULD, however, enjoy fantasy gaming (D&D or otherwise), horror, sci-fi (except Star Trek), superheroes (never tried one, but interested), and pretty much anything else.

** - Really, I can't emphasize this one enough...


----------



## wally

We have a game going on Tuesdays at 5:30pm, normally rather near a MAX station.  There is currently four of us in our group, but if we start a new game on Sundays, we may lose a player.  

Our group has a lot of RP experience with a lot of different systems between us.  

Send me an email if you are interested.

-wally


----------



## Tewligan

Just a lil' bump action, here...


----------



## Rabelais

Tewligan said:
			
		

> I'm neither crazy nor creepy, and I do prefer to game with other non-crazies/non-creepies**
> 
> ** - Really, I can't emphasize this one enough...




I'll tell ya, If I had a penny for everytime I thought the same thing when trying to find a group, I'd have enough to save up for 4e.  I got a laugh out of this quote.  Did you have any luck finding a group here in Stumptown?


----------



## s@squ@tch

I would echo that statement -- moving to a new town and looking for an in person game has always been quite daunting to me.  I almost put one together a couple of years ago, but never could bring myself to actually do it.  The shock/anticipated disappointment factor was too great.

Good luck with your search for normal, non-furries to game with!

I'd be interested, but wouldn't have the time for it, now with an almost 2 year old running around.  (online PbP is the only way for me to get my fix)


----------



## kigmatzomat

Wainard, if that's you drop me an email.  Portland is an unexpected destination.


----------



## woozle

*Once a month in Portland OREGON*

I am trying to start up a once a month game in  SE PDX 130th & Powell

If intrested email woodsy @ seattlewoods@hotmail.com


----------

